# Get to know your fellow GCers



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Fill out?

Name:

Location:

Age:

Favourite Band(s):

Interests:

What do you play (Instrument, and genre)

Are you in a Band?

Do you study or work?

What got you into playing music?



Name:
Jonathan

Location:
Etobicoke (Toronto), Ontario

Age:
15

Favourite Band:
The Human Abstract, As I Lay Dying, Emmure and more....

Interests:
Guitar, computer, video games, movies/tv

What do you play (Instrument, and genre)
Guitar, and mostly metal (and all its sub-genres)

Are you in a Band?
Nope.

Do you study or work?
Im going to 10th grade and I'm unemployed

What got you into playing music?
Well, i took piano lessons when i was 10 or so, and when i was around 13, my friends started playing guitar/bass.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Name: Bob

Location: Spencer, Massachusetts, USA. About 10 miles (or 16 km) west of Worcester, or 60 miles (100 km) west of Boston.

Age: 53, fully into geezerdom!

Favourite Band(s): All the old bands our generation grew up on, the usual suspects - Beatles, Stones, Who, Zep, Floyd, etc. Currently I'm really into Rush.

Interests: I like to play golf, surf the web, just lay there and pick bellybutton lint (that's what my wife would say).

What do you play (Instrument, and genre)? Guitar, keyboards, currently learning how to play bass. I'm really into blues these days.

Are you in a Band? No. My last band was so long ago that sometimes I wonder if any of my ex-bandmates are still alive!

Do you study or work? Work? I perfer to call it slavery!:frown:


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Name: Erik, yes with a "k" like my hero Erik Estrada..you gotta love Ponch

Location: The center of the universe, Toronto :wink:

Age: 24

Favourite Band(s): Not listing them all i'll be here all night. I'm currently listening to alot of RJD2 and Pink Floyd is always a recurring fave of mine

Interests: Reading, Hockey, Photography and other things and such

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Main instrument is Bass but i also play guitar. Genre is probably a mash up of Rock,Ambient, Jazz, Prog, Funk, Punk, Electro...i usually just say music when people ask what i play.

Are you in a Band?: Not at the moment, looking to start a band back up however, anyone? 

Do you study or work?: I guess you could call it work, but sometimes it just feels like killing time between paycheques

What got you into playing music? I needed something to occupy my time, a friend of mine played guitar and he let me borrow his acoustic and that was that. About 8 years later my friends needed a bass player for their band so i made the switch and haven't looked back.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

*Name:* Adam
*Location:* Winnipeg, MB
*Age:* 24
*Favourite Band(s):* http://www.last.fm/user/adamthemute
*Interests:* Movies, reading, writing, music, hockey, comics
*What do you play?* Main thing is the guitar and drums. Played saxophone and upright bass in school, dabble on the harmonica and piano. I write post-rock, ambient, soundscapey stuff but I'm interested in playing almost anything if I like it.
*Are you in a Band?* Jam with friends, nothing serious yet.
*Do you study or work?* Work, will go back to school hopefully soon.
*What got you into playing music?* Nirvana, Smashing Pumpkins, SRV


----------



## NewGuitarGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

Name: Seth

Location: Toronto

Age: 16

Favourite Band(s): Pink Floyd, Jimi Hendrix Experience, Neil Young, The Who, Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers, The Eagles, John Mayer (Trio), Led Zeppelin.

Interests: Music, personal and interpersonal fitness, photography, dramatics, hockey .

What do you play (Instrument, and genre)

Guitar, blues, rock, hard rock, blues rock, and the ocasional folk.
Are you in a Band?

Not right now

Do you study or work?

It is summer so I work as a counselor at a summer day camp.

What got you into playing music?

My dad and my favourite bands.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Name: Guitaristz

Location: Calgary

Age: 18ish

Favourite Band(s): Andy Timmons, Joe Satriani, Petrucci, etc etc

Interests: Guitar

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) 
Guitar/Instrumental rock/blues/jazz

Are you in a Band? 
Yes

Do you study or work? 
Study and Work

What got you into playing music?
I've always been deeply into music. Started piano lessons at a very early age, and decided to take guitar...just out of the blue really, and now I love playing guitar.


----------



## Humbucker (Feb 18, 2007)

Name:Charlie

Location:Moncton, New Brunswick

Age:46

Favourite Band(s):Gov't Mule, Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix, BB King, Albert King, SRV, many many more.......................

Interests:Modding, repairing and building effects pedals. I also like to work on my own personal stash of tube amps too.

What do you play? Electric guitar primarily and some acoustic too when the mood strikes me. I'm basically a straight ahead rock/blues guitar player. I LOVE good gear, guitars, amps and pedals, I've gotten way more picky with the gear that I purchase and I've never had such good tone. Too bad that I'm stuck in the basement and no longer gigging!


Are you in a Band? Nope. I was in a band about four years ago but I didn't really feel like it was a good fit and I've never had any luck finding anything else. Sadly, I guess that playing in a band just isn't in the cards for me. Who knows, maybe down the road things will change.

Do you study or work? I have a full time job as an electrician and that keeps me a little busier then I'd like. I'm on call every third week for 24/7 and when adding that to my family life, my music interests are pretty much just swept under the carpet, so to speak.

What got you into playing music? I started playing guitar at the age of sixteen and it was because I was totally nuts about the hard rock of that era, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin, Queen, Kiss, Deep Purple, etc.......

:rockon2:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Name: Paul

Location: Bancroft, ON

Age: 53

Favorite bands: Allman Bros, Jimi, Stevie, Led Zep,Jeff Beck,BB King,Buddy Guy, EC, JJ Cale, etc....

Interests: Playing music, modding/set up guitars, modding effects, fishing, outdoors stuff... 

What do you play: Lately I've been using my Tokai LR Custom when gigging but when noodling there's the tele,strat,335,SG and a few others.

Are you in a band: Yea, I play regularily with four others. We are a Blues,Reggae,Classic Rock mix. 

Do you study or work: At my age I hope it be work. I am a Industrial Electrician in the food industry.

What got you into playing music: Hmmm, I was 13 and I just kind of picked up the guitar and a mel bay chord book. When I was younger I used to look in the window of the local guitar store and wish....


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Name: Michelle Scott

Location: Stinktown, NB

Age: 48 going on 19

Favourite Band(s): Jimi, Who, Pikes, Big Sugar, Mahogany Rush, Guess Who/BTO/Bachmann - Cummings, Purple, Zep, Mountain, Cream/Clapton, Cactus, Budgie, AC/DC, Stones, Neil, Cooper, James Gang/Joe Walsh, Travers, Sabbath...

Interests: Music, electronics, gardening, home reno, auto.....

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) Bass, primarily 5-string, fool with guitar for my own entertainment, I love feedback. Classic/Heavy rock and I don't tell many folks this but I like what Disco did for bass 

Are you in a Band? Yep, 'Nuff Rope

Do you study or work? Always studying something, work 'cause I have to

What got you into playing music? First live band I saw when I was 10, "Ruptured Duck Repair Service", the bass just overpowered me, then the old man said playing guitar was a stupid idea so I knew it was for me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Name: david - don't call me "dave" 

Location: newmarket

Age: 59

Favourite Band(s): anything good: from knopfler, white stripes, paul rodgers, world/latin music, zucherro, pavarotti, emmylou....

Interests: social change

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) guitar, electric mostly, as many genres as i can manage to absorb and incorporate

Are you in a Band? my own

Do you study or work? day job

What got you into playing music? radio in the 50s, then seeing others perform live, with fender guitars and amps, fender reverb, ampeg amps, echoplexes and volume pedals...sigh...

-dh


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Fill out?

Name: -Rick

Location: -Warren, Ont.

Age: -52

Favourite Band(s): -There are sooooo many,...almost anything but mostly classic rock.

Interests: music, photography, fishin, outdoors...

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) -Guitar (acoustic), classic rock and almost any music

Are you in a Band? -No

Do you study or work? -Retired, ...will never stop studying!

What got you into playing music? -Family influence, general love of music


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Name: Aaron -or- Aroko

Location: Toronto - Scarborough

Age: 22, 23 in Oct.

Favourite Band(s): Melt Banana, Melvins, Mike Patton's projects, Drive Like Jehu, Rocket From The Crypt, Grindcore, Metalcore, Hardcore (as genre's)

Interests: Guitar and guitar pedals, Japan, Hot asian chicks, Drinking.

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Guitar - Noise-rock (mainly) and grind and metalcore.

Are you in a Band? Yes, we're in the middle of recording

Do you study or work? neither

What got you into playing music? My uncle when I was nine and the bands he introduced me to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Name: Scott

Location: Thorold, Ontario

Age: 45

Favourite Band(s): Boston, Smashing Pumpkins, Pink Floyd, Rush, etc etc

Interests: Guitars, Working the Websites, Travel

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Guitar - Drums

Are you in a Band? No, way too much travel for work 

Do you study or work? Work and work

What got you into playing music? My Father was in several big bands back in the day. Played lead trumpet. Got my Brother and I hooked at a very young age.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Name: Andy

Location: Hamilton, ON

Age: 37

Favourite Band(s): Depends on my mood, but here are a few - AC/DC, Metallica, Elton John, The Eagles, Pink Floyd, The Black Crowes, The Cult, Tom Petty...

Interests: Music Production, Guitar building & design, R&D, women, my kids/family.

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Wang Guitar mostly. I have played bass as well, but its been a while.

Are you in a Band? Not anymore, but I'm looking for some hacks to play with.

Do you study or work? I'm a workaholic. I own three seperate companies and still do contract work on the side.

What got you into playing music? There was a family connection. We allways had a guitar around the house when I was a kid and my step brother was an agent starting from the time I has in Jr. High. I was a 'roadie' by the time I was fifteen. I started making noise when I was 12 or 13, I remember thinking that it would be a good way to get chicks.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Name: Andy
> 
> Location: Hamilton, ON
> 
> ...


 
Did it work?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I would have to say yes, but I will addd that when I was younger it was more about quantity than quality. I'm much older and wiser now (and married with children).


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Name:* Ben
*Location:* Surrey, BC
*Age:* 38
*Favourite Band(s):* Not enough room on the page but if I had to name some...Zeppelin, SRV, Hendrix, Black Crowes, Buddy Guy, B.B. King, White Stripes, Wolfmother, Joe Bonamassa, U2 and the list goes on and on and on.
*Interests:* Movies, Reading, Writing, Music, Music, Music, the UFC (there's nothing barbaric about it), and my obsession - taking stuff apart to see how it works and then making it better.
*What do you play?:* Acoustic as well as electric guitar. My passion is the blues (still working on getting it right) but I'll try to play anything that peaks my interest. I also play stuff by Zeppelin, Metallica, Audioslave.....
*Are you in a Band?:* No. Finally found someone to jam with last week. No plans on being rich or famous by playing music.
*Do you study or work?:* Unfortunately I have to work*
What got you into playing music?:* Always loved music. Tried to play any instrument I could get ahold of. Started with my dad's organ then progressed to a harmonica which I never really figured out and then to the tenor sax (I was actually really good but had to turn it in when high school ended). But then a buddy of mine was messing around with a guitar at a party once. I noticed all the girls around him and thought - THAT's THE INSTRUMENT FOR ME!! Been in love with it ever since. And yes, the girls did come and go but I still have my guitar. :rockon:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Name:

Location:Stoney Creek, Ontario

Age:54

Favourite Band(s):Spinal Tap, Captain Beyond, Captain Beefheart, The Band, Janis Joplin, April Wine, Lightspeed, Mahogany Rush, Pat Travers, et al.

Interests:Scifi, politics, space exploration, paranormal, Lonnie Anderson, Mae West

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) guitar - some electric, some fingerpickin'. Mostly folk and blues. Some Stan Rogers but never his brother Garnet. Stan was the one born with manners.

Are you in a Band? Infrequently, with some fellow hacks in a barn playing to the crows...

Do you study or work?Both, unless you mean studying is only in a school in which case I only work. I read tons of books yearly but not in a classroom.

What got you into playing music? Who knows? Adolescent hormones? A previous life? I just know that when I first saw a guitar I had to learn to play it.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Name: Lisa

Location: BWG

Age:40

Favourite Band(s): Define Favorite? Depends on the day.. Zep,Aerosmith,AC/DC, Rush, Beatles, Metallica, filter, Fleetwood Mac, Tom Petty, RHCP, Linkin Park, MGS, Goo Goo Dolls, Nora Jones, Heart,Priest, Tesla, Incubus, Alice N Chains... and the beat goes on...

Interests: My family, my guitars, running, yoga, books, cooking.. Nice wines

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) Acoustic reasonably well,(rock folk, metal country, whatever sounds good) small moments of brilliance.. The electric is another story.

Are you in a Band? Nope!

Do you study or work? Unfortunately.. I work.

What got you into playing music? I love music and it defines my life.. I have a sountrack constantly looping! Hmm does that make me loopy?

Peace SB


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Name: Ralph

Location: Toronto

Age:53

Favourite Band(s): Beatles, Deep Purple, Yes, Jeff Beck, Steely Dan, Police, Louis Armstrong, George Jones, Otis Spann, Dr. John and on and on.....

Interests: music, photography, art, philosophy, anthropology, astronomy, hamburgers 

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) voice, guitar, lap steel, bass if I have to (closet left-handed drummer) - blues, jazz, funk, punk, r&r, r&b, c&w

Are you in a Band? - Not at the moment, goddammit.

Do you study or work? - Yes and yes

What got you into playing music? - My parents infected me. You've heard of "crack babies"? I was a "barbershop quartet" baby. That and the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

Name: spenser

Location:hamilton

Age:17

Favourite Band(s): almost everyone that doesnt suck... bls rush metallica tool pantera lots and lots of others

Interests: guitar..... modding guitars..........playing guitars.... smashing guitars?

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) electric guitar! i play what ever sounds good to my ears

Are you in a Band? nope all my musician friends are in tight bands and my last one bit the dust

Do you study or work? i play!

What got you into playing music? well i was at the sars concert and my birthday just past so i had some money and i dont know if it was lifeson young or richards but one of them did it for me so the next day i went out and bought a guitar and ever since i have been playing


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Name: Gregg

Location: Rosedale, BC (15 mins east of Chilliwack)

Age: 39

Favourite Band(s): Too many to list.

Interests: Designing and building tube guitar and HiFi amps, cats and cooking (not cooking the cats though)

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Guitar and bass, Ballad and Jazz. Sometimes what I play can be recognized as something musical.

Are you in a Band?: Shortwave. Oh, musical? Nah!

Do you study or work?: Work too hard

What got you into playing music?: Dunno, just wanted to start when I was 14, so I did.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Name: Josh 

Location: North Augusta, Ontario

Age: 18

Favourite Band(s): Anything with Zakk Wylde, anything with Paul Gilbert, anything Yngwie Malmsteen, anything Michael Angelo Batio, Pantera, Quiet Riot, Rush, Dream Theater, pre-1984 Van Halen, pre-1991 Metallica... all that good stuff. 

Interests: Guitar, graphic design and programming. 

What do you play (instrument, and genre): Acoustic and electric guitar, hard rock and metal. 

Are you in a Band?: No... not interested... yet. 

Do you study or work?: Study... possibly both soon. 

What got you into playing music?: My step dad and after watching Zakk's solo on the 'Ozzy Osbourne: Live at Budokan' DVD I _had_ to play.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

*Name:* Chito

*Location:* Ottawa

*Age:* 52

*Favourite Band(s):* Most rock bands in the 70s, some in the 80s', 90''s and recent ones.

*Interests:* Music and anything about computers since I've been working on them since the mid 70s.

*What do you play (Instrument, and genre)* Guitar, Rock

*Are you in a Band?* Yes

*Do you study or work*? Yes I have a job.

*What got you into playing music?* Started taking piano lessons when I was 6, then moved on to learning how to play guitar at 13.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

*Name:* Larry

*Location:* Directly above the center of the earth

*Age:* 46

*Favourite Band(s):* From classical (Bach, Mozart) to music to eat bricks by (Slayer, Merciful Fate/King Diamond)
and everything in between ( the '70's classics etc.....).

*Interests:* Gaia, Music, taking things apart, breathing, hitting the road on my bike.

*What do you play (Instrument, and genre):* Guitar. Whatever grabs me by the BooBoo.

*Are you in a Band?:* No. Looking for jam buddies.

*Do you study or work?:* Work

*What got you into playing music?:* Watching an older cousin play and him teaching me 'House of the Rising Sun'.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> What got you into playing music? First live band I saw when I was 10, "Ruptured Duck Repair Service", the bass just overpowered me...



...i was living in saint john at that time. rothesay, actually. and attending unbsj before there was an actual campus - it was just a variety of unused offices around king square. i had a band called banana splat (not one of my better band names..).

i was a huge fan of Ruptured Duck Repair Service. however, i can't remember who was in the band, although i think pat riley played bass. he was the first person to turn me on to pot. i also hung out with his friend (and singer) terry hattie.

there was also a trio from moncton called "oliver's army", or just "the army" that were impressive and, of course, "naked lunch', from fredericton.

-dh


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...
> 
> i was a huge fan of Ruptured Duck Repair Service. however, i can't remember who was in the band, although i think pat riley played bass. he was the first person to turn me on to pot. i also hung out with his friend (and singer) terry hattie........
> 
> -dh


I can't remember all the band members but I thought it was Bruce Barbour on bass and Bill Nantel on guitar, definitely Bill on guitar, I may have Bruce mixed up with the lineup for Hydra, I met Pat many years later. Not many of those folks around now, I worked with Bill at the phone co. A guitarist by the name of 'Myke' turned me on to pot so memories are all a blur now. 

Pretty cool you used to live in the area!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Name:* Robert Simpson - no relation to O.J., Bart, Homer, Jessica or Ashlee.

*Location:*Just East of Toronto.

*Age:* Old enough to have &%[email protected]# arthritis in my knees and %&%$# cataracts in my right eye.

*Favourite Band(s):* Frank Zappa, Allman Brothers, Cream, The three Kings (BB Freddy Albert), The Breakfast, RAQ, etc. ad infinitum

*Interests:*Web Surfing, Guitar, Writing, Photography, Sarcasm, Abusing Slandering and Trashing anything to right of Joe Clark with ardour (there's word you don't hear anymore)

*What do you play (Instrument, and genre)* Guitar. I used to play alto sax, but haven't touch one since before the members of Green Day were born.

*Are you in a Band?* Not now. I used to be, before the members of Green Day were born,

*Do you study or work?* Work,... unfortunately. I can't wait until I retire so I can sleep in, every $%&#@ day!!

*What got you into playing music?* The BEATLES.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> * Abusing Slandering and Trashing anything to right of Joe Clark with ardour (there's word you don't hear anymore)
> 
> *


*


Geez, since Joe was always such a far left Red Tory doesn't that mean you have to target just about EVERYBODY? :smile:

We don't seem to hear much from Joe these days. I'm not sure if he's sitting quiet (not at all his style) or if it's just nobody bothers to ask him much anymore...

:smilie_flagge17:*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wild Bill said:


> Geez, since Joe was always such a far left Red Tory doesn't that mean you have to target just about EVERYBODY? :smile:
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:



You gotta point there. Even McGinty is to the right of Joe these days. Well, I guess that just gives me more cannon fodder


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

*Name: *Dan

*Location:* Winnipeg

*Age:* mid 40's

*
Favourite Band(s): *Gov't Mule, Rush, Iron Maiden, Leahy, Newsboys, Tree63, many others including the Funk Brothers.

*
Interests: *Reading, Music, kids, movies, walking/hiking

*
What do you play (Instrument, and genre): *Bass and I play mostly Christian Rock nowadays but also play metal, blues and some jazz (usually when recording for someone else).

*Are you in a Band? *Yes. Working on starting a second to fill my time.
*
Do you study or work? *<sigh> work. Unix Programming, great job but if I could go back to music full time I would.

*What got you into playing music?* Kiss got me into bass. I played drums since I was 4.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Name: Karen

Location: Kalgary

Age: 49

Favourite Band(s): Dave Rawlings Machine, Gillian Welch, Sarah Harmer, Emmylou Harris, America (this list is subject to change, depending on my mood)

Interests: guitar, music, first gen RX7's

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): acoustic guitar, mostly folky stuff

Are you in a Band? Lucky for you, no I'm not LOL

Do you study or work? Work :-(

What got you into playing music? I've loved music since before I could talk. The Teddy Bear's Picnic soon turned into Peter, Paul and Mary, then the Beatles. When I was 16, my friend Nancy played me a song on her guitar and I was blown away. I HAD to learn how to play guitar.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Name: Darrin

Location: St. John's NF (Torbay actually)

Age: 39

Favourite Band(s): Sabbath, Zeppelin, Priest, Maiden, Purple, SRV, Hendrix, QOTSA, Sheavy, Megadeth, Metallica, BB King, etc, etc. Lately been into stoner/doom/retro rock.

Interests: Music, movies, TV, sci-fi/high fantasy novels, motorcycles, rudimentary electronics (guitar mods, kit amps, just enough to be dangerous)

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Guitar (barely), drums (poorly). My friends say I have a knack for making ANYTHING sound "metal".

Are you in a Band? Nope. That would require talent and/or skill (unless you consider the insipid crap on top-40 radio to be "bands")

Do you study or work? Work - a.k.a. support system for my toy habit

What got you into playing music? My uncle was in a cover band back in the day (I was about 13). Me & my cousin started taking lessons but I quit after about a year ('cause I was an idiot). Then I started hanging out with a lot of musicians in my early 20's and got hooked again. I think there's crack cocaine residue on guitar strings...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Name: Dave

Location: St. Catharines, ON

Age: 41

Favourite Band(s): Stevie Ray Vaughan, RUSH, Wide Mouth Mason

Interests: MOPAR Cars and Guitars, computer stuff.

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) Guitar - rock, rock n roll, folk, 

Are you in a Band? no

Do you study or work? Work

What got you into playing music? A beat up Les Paul Custom copy showed up at the door one day. I got it fixed and took lessons. The world hasn't been the same since.

:rockon:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Geek said:


> Name: Gregg
> 
> Location: Rosedale, BC (15 mins east of Chilliwack)
> 
> ...


Does that mean that you can build me an amp?


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Name: Jane 

Location: Peterborough, On until end of August. Then back to Waterloo, On.

Age: 19

Favourite Band(s): Faber Drive, Social Code, RHCP, Billy Talent, Evanescence, Finch, HIM, Mariana's Trench, Sugarcult, Silverstein, 3DG, The Used... and so on...

Interests: Besides music... planes, car racing, math, books

What do you play (Instrument, and genre): Guitar, bass, piano... pretty much anything from classical to rock to metal... and in between

Are you in a Band? Not yet...

Do you study or work? On a work term right now, then back to uni for another year before I come back to the work force full time

What got you into playing music? My parents insisted that I play piano from the time I was 5 or whatever (in kindergarten). I hated piano for the longest time, or rather, I hated being told what kind of music I should play and being told what and how I should practice. I love piano a lot more now, mostly because I'm no longer taking the exams and I just play what I want to - movie themes, rock songs, whatever. I do practice scales... and I'm sure that if I really really applied myself I'd learn guitar a lot faster, but I'm happier playing what I want, so there!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Name: Phill

Age 21

Fav bands: KoRn, Enslaved, Opeth, Primordial, Nevermore, Cradle Of Filth, Rotting Christ, My Dying Bride, Rammstien, System Of A Down, Fear Factory and more.

Interests: Music of course. Helping others any way I can. Be it giving them someone to talk to or helping out with other stuff. Biking around at 3AM. Pretty much anything scientific. 

What I play: I play ANYTHING that is musical. I do vocals, play guitar, bass, drums, keyboards, dollar store recorder. Genre: Metal! Also instrumental jazz, techno (sometimes but rarely) and some classic rock (whenever the mood strikes),

Are you in a band? Not yet but hopefully soon... *does the whole Mr.Burns thing with his fingers*.

Study or Work: Neither.

What got you into playing music? Well sadly enough, I never discovered the true joy of music until I was 14 and saw KoRn on South Park in October. Then I got their cd for christmas, got more cds and then really wanted to play. Got my first guitar after graduating (17 soon going on 18) and have loved it ever since (aside from the times when I just couldn't play anything or couldn't get a decent tone). Mom said she'd pay for lessons when I started but I'd have to learn on an acoustic so I said screw that. Kinda regret that but I wanted to play my own stuff.

Random pic of me:


----------



## synop7 (Feb 2, 2006)

Name: (mr) Jean Sawyer

Location: Montreal

Age: 43

Favourite Band(s): Hendrix, Cream, Tool, Stones, Eric Sardinas

Interests: International politics

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) Epi Sheraton II, Washburn J9, Eastwood Delta 6, Dobro regal. I enjoy blues, rock

Are you in a Band? I wouldn't be part a of a band that would consider having me as a member! 2-3 gigs a year top. Office partys and stuff like that. I am secret suburban guitar hero

Do you study or work? Work TV reporter for the last 23 years.

What got you into playing music? High school friends. We started a band before we could play.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

*Name:* François

*Location:* Longueuil, it's on the south shore of Montreal!

*Age:* 23

*Favourite Band(s):* Many band, no favorite one but many favorites that depend on the mood. Just name a couple; SRV, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Pink Floyd, Soulfly, Nirvana, Bob Marley, Dimmu Borgir, Johnny Winter, Léo Ferré, Georges Brassens, Jacques Brel, Real McKenzies, Flogging Molly, NOFX.........

*Interests:* Music, french litterature, politic, Tea, Wine and social changes (that's my hippie part! )

*What do you play (Instrument, and genre)* Guitar (electric and acoustic), I can do some noise with bass and other strings instruments but don't have yet at home so I just bugging sales man for the moment! Really love the blues but I have many works to do to get it. Play almot everything I listen to but I'm only a bedroom player don't try to find the shredder-guitar hero in me.

*Are you in a Band?* No, but I really want to!

*Do you study or work*? Both; I have to work to pay my study!

*What got you into playing music?* I was 13 and I discover Nirvana, long hairs, drugs, alchool, party and music. That's only the starts


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Name: Handsome Dave

Location: Arnprior, ON

Age: 18

Favourite Band(s): I listen to all kinds of music, and don't really have any favourite bands. But I like Rush, Thousand Foot Krutch, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Pink Floyd, Supertramp.

Interests: Guitars, my car <3, Hanging out with friends; playing frisbee, rugby, snowboarding. I love the water; being in a pool, at the beach, or wakeboarding.

What do you play (Instrument, and genre) Bass, Christian Rock.

Are you in a Band? yes, ten2six.

Do you study or work? No. Well actually both. Right now I'm working fulltime, but just to save money for University in the fall, where I'll be par...studying.

What got you into playing music? I don't know, my parents most likely. I started playing piano when I was like 3, and then took vocal lessons for several years. I wanted to play guitar because it was pretty much the only instrument my dad couldn't play. I had a friend with a bass and she got me into playing bass.


----------

